# Edge 1-yr Subscription expiring (can Edge be sold?)



## CP44 (Sep 20, 2021)

I posted this in the Help Section but received no replies. Since it’s related to the TiVo Edge box, I figured it might be better posted here. 

I have a TiVo Edge Cable receiver that I purchased about 10 months ago (w/ 1 year subscription) that I’m no longer using and looking to sell.

I am only looking to sell the Edge receiver ONLY (subscription is about to expire in a couple of months) and I’m obviously not renewing.

I have the following questions please:

1) Can someone purchase the TiVo Edge and activate their own NEW subscription plan (or is my current plan linked to the Edge box)?

2) Since I’m not transferring any Lifetime subscription plan, do I need to notify TiVo of transfer ownership on the Edge - or is that only necessary when transferring a plan only?

3) Do I need to remove my existing 1-yr subscription plan before selling the TiVo Edge?

Please advice. Thank you.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You should turn off auto-renew in your TiVo account, if it's there.

You can sell your TiVo to anyone you'd like to.

-KP


----------



## CP44 (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you. I cancelled the remainder of the TiVo service. Do I need to contact TiVo for “transfer of ownership” when I sell the Edge box or if there’s no plan attached to a device then it’s not necessary?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You can if you want.

They'll usually give you a 'reference number' to provide to the new owner.

My experience is that I've been able to accomplish it without the reference number.

-KP


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Why not keep it? I had an old Tivo that I canceled that per month fee. That was a few months ago. The Tivo was in a room that we were mostly streaming the included apps on. It still streams the apps that are there. But also: (for now) -The old programs on it recorded long ago - are mostly still playable. It is like an old dvd player now - i.e.: nothing new, but old programs we loved still there and can look at. I don't know how long that will last though - it has only been a month. That fee adds up over the years. Couldn't afford it anymore.


----------

